# Growth rate for shetlands



## lyn_j (Mar 5, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Hattie was 35 inches at 12 months. she is a little under 37 now. Her dad is 38 and her mom 39. Do you think that she will stay under 38? She is 2 this year.[/SIZE]

Am really hoping she does stop.....

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Mar 6, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]It really depends on the bloodlines. Some bloodlines mature fast - all their height by 18 months to 2 years and they won't put on more. Others will put on MOST of their height in the first 18 months and then put on another 1 to 2 inches sometime before they turn 3. Most don't seem to grow much after age 3. [/SIZE]

Best bet is to talk to people who have closely related ponies and find out how quickly they grew and if they put on all their height early or held on put on more later.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Hatties Sire is a Van lo horse wth all Van lo behind him and her dam is a Kid Kadet and Kid Lee.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Mar 8, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I haven't raised any Van Lo animals so don't know how quickly or slowly they mature. The Wink's Showdeo Kid ponies tend to mature fast in my experience gaining most if not all of their height by 18 months (unless Red Rock breeding is thrown in - then they will take longer to reach mature height). [/SIZE]


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 9, 2005)

Here is Hatties Pedigree

 


ASPC - 151936A SIMPLY IRRESISTIBLE

 

 

 


Sex: MARE Color: BAY PINTO 


Height: Mane & Tail: MIXED 


Date Foaled: 6/13/2003 Markings (1): BALD FACE 


Date Registered: 10/24/2003 Markings (2): FOUR WHITE LEGS 


Current Owner: NATALIE JOHNSON & LYNETTE JACOBS Markings (3): 


Breeder: SUSAN SCHOLL Markings (4): 

 

 

 

 

 


Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

 

 


137472A STAR ATTRACTION 


140622A VAN-LO'S LITTLE CHIEF RAINBOW 


116851A FIRETHORN'S SILVER LADY 


144668A VAN-LO'S SAMPLE'S WHITE CLOUD 40.75" 

 


135921B B & L'S GOLDEN MOONLIGHT 


139672A HILLIARD CRESCENT BEE BEE APRIL 


136315A R.C.S. "MELODIE BETTY" 

 

 


132500A KID CADET 

 


138277A S.C.S. SUNDANCE KID 42.00" 


137312A M.A.M. BLACK SATIN 


148129A MONDAY CREEK CANA 

 


140168A CHILE LEE 


143908A CHILE'S LOU S.R. 


140552A ECHO'S HALLEE - LU SR 


If anyone can give me any information on any of these ponies (other than Cana)


I would appreciate it. Pics if you have them.


Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]A;so wanted to ask if she qualifies for a foundation seal?[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Lyn,

No, doesn't qualify for Foundation with B&L Golden Moonlight in the pedigree - Golden Moonlight was 1/2 Americana (Hillard's Crescent Bee Bee April should have been B papered - there were quite a few B&L Music Man grandget who were mistakenly registered as A papered when they should have been B papered). Hattie's get won't qualify for Foundation either.

I have a black and white photo of Kid Cadet out of an old Journal saved somewhere on my computer and *might* have one of Golden Moonlight (if it isn't him its one of him its another B&L Music Man son). I think I also have a photo of Chile Lee. Email me privately and I'll send them to you.




Echo's Hallee Lu SR is an Echo's Diablo of Arenosa daughter. She and Chili Lee are both registered as currently belonging to a gentleman who doesn't live far from me but I'm not sure if he still has them and if he does if he's registering the get. Chile's Lou SR is listed as being owned by Joyce Eickenberry, the owner of the ClassicShetlands YahooGroup, and I'm sure if she still has her she'd be happy to send you photos of her.



If I remember right Star Attraction was sold at a sale in Des Moines, IA in 2000 but he's never been transferred. Sandi Costa would probably remember better than I, she bought several ponies from his owners at that sale.


----------

